# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขายสายอากาศ Slotwave16Single / DoubleSide 180/360 องศา 22/20Dbi 2.4Ghz พร้อมใช้งาน

## E28BU

*
* สายอากาศ Slotwave 16 Single/DoubleSide 180 / 360 องศา 22/20Dbi 2.4Ghzพร้อมใช้งาน

* ใช้ได้กับทุก Access Point 2.4 GHz ที่สามารถเปลี่ยนเสาอากาศได้ เช่น Linksys, EnGenius, Ubiquiti หรืออื่นๆ

   น้ำหนักเบาทำให้การติดตั้งง่ายขึ้น พร้อมด้วยตัวยึดเสา และสาย Low Loss ความยาว 1 เมตร

   มีขั้วให้เลือกทุกแบบ เรียกได้ว่า Access Point ยี่ห้อไหนก็รองรับ

   เหมาะกับงาน Outdoor ที่ต้องการกระจายสัญญาณ ให้ครอบคุมพื้นที่ในบริเวณกว้างๆ

   สินค้า 1 ชุดประกอบไปด้วย

   1. ตัวเสาอากาศ Slotwave 1 ต้น

   2. ที่ยึดเสา 2 ตัว

   3. สาย Low Loss ความยาว 1 เมตร 1 เส้น (กรุณาระบุขั้วต่อกับ Access Point ตอนสั่งซื้อ)

   * Slotwave 16+16    360   องศา ราคาชุดละ   3500 บาท

   * Slotwave 16          180  องศา ราคาชุดละ    3000 บาท

สายอากาศทุกต้นใช้เครื่อง CNC ในการผลิต และวัด SWR ทุกต้นครับ

สายนำสัญญาณและคอนเนคเตอร์ ใช้ของแท้ครับ ไม่ได้ใช้ของที่มาจากจีนครับ

ส่ง EMS หรือ ขนส่งเอกชน ให้ฟรีครับผมแล้วแต่ลูกค้าสะดวกครับ.... ขอบคุณทุกท่านที่สนใจครับผม

Mobile Phone : 083-948-3134   Skype : Kasetpong

E-Mail : kombatwifihotspot(แอท)hotmail.com

Facebook ชื่อ KOMBAT WIFI HOTSPOT

ธนาคารกรุงไทย ออมทรัพย์ สาขาแพร่ 5061565681 ชื่อ เกษตรพงษ์  ตันพรม*

----------


## E28BU



----------


## E28BU

*ทดสอบด้วย Linksys WRT54GL ที่ระยะทาง 494 เมตร จากจุดตั้งเสา SlotWave*





*จากการทดสอบที่ระยะนี้ Laptop ที่ใช้ทดสอบเชื่อมต่อสัญญาณได้ที่ 36 Mbps สามารถเข้าเว็บ หรือดู youtube ได้ตามปกติไม่สะดุด ความเร็วที่ทดสอบจาก http://speedtest.adslthailand.com ได้ 8-9 จาก 10 Mbps ค่า Ping 73 ms ถือได้ว่าปกติ (ขณะทดสอบมีผู้ร่วมใช้ Internet ด้วยเพราะว่าทดสอบในรีสอร์ท)

ทดสอบด้วย Linksys WRT54GL ที่ระยะทาง 1,290 เมตร จากจุดตั้งเสา Slot Wave*



*ผลการทดสอบด้วย Linksys WRT54GL ที่ระยะทาง 1,290 เมตร จากจุดตั้งเสา SlotWave*



*จากการทดสอบที่ระยะนี้ Laptop ที่ใช้ทดสอบเชื่อมต่อสัญญาณได้ที่ 18 Mbps สามารถเข้าเว็บ หรือดู youtube ได้ตามปกติไม่สะดุด ความเร็วที่ทดสอบจาก http://speedtest.adslthailand.com ได้ 6-7 จาก 10 Mbps ค่า Ping 73-75 ms ถือได้ว่าปกติ (ขณะทดสอบมีผู้ร่วมใช้ Internet ด้วยเพราะว่าทดสอบในรีสอร์ท)*

----------


## E28BU

*ผลการทดสอบด้วย Ubiquiti Bullet 2 HP ที่ระยะทาง 1,290 เมตร จากจุดตั้งเสา SlotWave*





*ผลการทดสอบด้วย Ubiquiti Bullet 2 HP ที่ระยะทาง 2,530 เมตร จากจุดตั้งเสา Slot Wave (ทดสอบด้านหน้าเสา)

จากการทดสอบที่ระยะนี้ Laptop ที่ใช้ทดสอบเชื่อมต่อสัญญาณได้ที่ 18 Mbps สามารถเข้าเว็บ หรือดู youtube ได้ตามปกติไม่สะดุด ความเร็วที่ทดสอบจาก 

http://speedtest.adslthailand.com ได้ 5 จาก 10 Mbps ถือได้ว่าปกติ (ขณะทดสอบมีผู้ร่วมใช้ Internet ด้วยเพราะว่าทดสอบในรีสอร์ท)*







*จากการทดสอบที่ระยะนี้ Laptop ที่ใช้ทดสอบเชื่อมต่อสัญญาณได้ที่ 5.5-11 Mbps สามารถเข้าเว็บ หรือดู youtube ได้ตามปกติ (อาจจะมีกระตุกบ้างในบางครั้ง) ความเร็วที่ทดสอบจาก 

http://speedtest.adslthailand.com ได้ 6 จาก 10 Mbps ค่า Ping 73 ms ถือได้ว่าปกติ (ขณะทดสอบมีผู้ร่วมใช้ Internet ด้วยเพราะว่าทดสอบในรีสอร์ท)

*ผลการทดสอบที่ออกมาเป็นผลที่ทดสอบจริง ผลที่ได้ขึ้นอยู่กับปัจจัยภายนอก เช่น สภาพภูมิอากาศ สภาพพื้นที่ ของแต่ละพื้นที่ .... ขอบคุณทุกท่านที่สนใจครับผม .....
*

----------


## E28BU

** Slotwave 32 Double Side ความยาว 3 เมตร ที่ความสูงของทาวเวอร์แบบกายวาย 25 เมตร ติดตั้งแบบ 4 มุม  4 AccessPoint  4 ความถี่ มองระยะไกลๆ คล้าย เสาส่งของโทรศัพท์มือถือ...*

----------


## E28BU

** Slotwave Single Side ภาพการติดตั้ง แบบ 4 มุม 2 ตัวส่ง  Linksys WRT-54GL ตัวนี้ สามารถต่อเสาภายนอกได้ 2 ต้น ครับ ชุดนี้ลูกค้า ติดตั้งที่ หาด กมลา จ.ภูเก็ต ครับผม...*

----------


## E28BU



----------


## E28BU

*     UPDATE Slotwave Antenna    *

----------

